# My new scarecrow



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi guys, here is my new prop for this years Halloween. It's a 3 axis scarecrow made out of wire coat hangers, backer rod and Great Stuff. I got the trench coat off of ebay brand new with tags for .99 cents, I then ran it through a belt sander. The head is made out of a recycled basmati rice burlap bag. The head has a 3 axis neck with three servos and is controlled with one of Halstaff's circuit boards for random movement. Hope you guys like him as much as I do .


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm really digging the face and hands on this dude. His movement is totally spooky


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really creepy!
Great job on him!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like this a lot. One of those props you have to do a double take on to see if it's moving as it's so subtle. Very creepy! Love the head/hands.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love this. Don't make him talk!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He would be impressive enough as a static prop, but that movement puts it over the top. Really well done!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks RoxyBlue . Rahnefan I have no plans to make him talk but if you see the bottom right hand part of the video there is a crow that I will turn into a 3 axis, beak moving crow. I just ran out of time this year .


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

love the movement! He looks great!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

He is totally creepy! Love the movement too!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

That's one awesome scarecrow!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That's creepalicious!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love him as he is...he looks like he wants to talk, but someone has sewn his mouth shut. (Jack Mac?) I like head movements, they are subtle enough so that people will have to look twice if they just give him a glance. Very nicely put together, there are very organic elements to him. I love how the crow calls are playing in the background. He is super creepy without falling into the bloody, gruesome look that lots of scarecrows fall into. Nice job on the hands...just itching to grab little TOT's as they walk by.:devil:


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you guys, I'm glad you like him!


----------



## Factrat (Apr 27, 2014)

Spooky!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

whoa! that is awesome!


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

He's so creepy! The way his head turns would make anyone walking by the heebie jeebies!!!


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

I love the head animation and the oversized hands! Great job!


----------

